# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Не открывается Оф. сайт Dr.web

## savik

Не открывается Оф. сайт Dr.web  и не грузятся обновления . А как у остальных

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

«Доктор Веб» приносит извинения в связи с тем, что некоторые интернет-ресурсы компании могли быть недоступны пользователям в первой половине дня 25 мая. При обновлении списка DNS-серверов по вине компании-регистратора произошёл технический сбой. 

К настоящему времени проблема исправлена, однако в некоторых случаях неполадки все еще могут наблюдаться из-за кеширования DNS-трафика. 
http://news.drweb.com/show/?i=1147&lng=ru&c=5

----------


## olejah

> ...в первой половине дня 25 мая


В первой, пару раз грузился, а во второй - вообще мрак. Особенно вечером. И сейчас недоступен.

----------


## AndreyKa

Те у кого до сих пор не работает, могут временно перенастроить DNS сервер на адрес 8.8.8.8

----------


## dimkakrm

У меня до сих пор не открывается оф. страница и не обновляется антивирус.  А как временно перенастроить DNS сервер на адрес 8.8.8.8 или может быть есть другие методы решения проблемы?

----------


## pig

В свойства сетевого подключения загляните, а там в свойства протокола TCP/IP. Других методов небогато - только откинуться на спинку кресла с подходящим к случаю напитком в руках.

----------

